# diy reptile enclosure



## 92mags (Nov 17, 2010)

ok guys im looking at making my own enclosure for my bearded dragon and jacky. only problem im having is finding a site that explains how to install the light fittings, anyone had experiance with this??


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 17, 2010)

To install light fitting etc, you will need a licenced electrician. Unless you are going to use the pre-wired kits that you can buy from HerpShop and the likes.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

you can buy ceramic light fittings from most electricians, and even petshops, i use these as they are easy to mount, ask a local fitting supplier how they would mount it? they usually help you out


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 17, 2010)

if you dont know what your doing it might be a good idea to get an electrician to do it......you dont want to burn your house down or get a bad shock


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 17, 2010)

RELLIK81 said:


> if you dont know what your doing it might be a good idea to get an electrician to do it......you dont want to burn your house down or get a bad shock



Not to mention that if the insurance company finds out that the cause of the fire was from a electrical fault installed by someone unqualified and refuse to cover the costs of damage/rebuild.....


----------



## 92mags (Nov 17, 2010)

from what ive read it isnt to difficult and most people use a extension cord to hook the fitting up, but no one goes into detail about the process. as for burning the house down unless ur stupid enough to do it on the dinning room table it shouldnt be a problem, will do it on the patio, no harm. why pay a electrician to do it for 100 when the parts cost 20..


----------



## 92mags (Nov 17, 2010)

right... dont worry if u dont feel like being a help ill happily work it out myself..


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 17, 2010)

uh as i said, ceramic fittings are easy to install, just unscrew them, have a look, and work out how you want to do it, its not hard


----------



## 92mags (Nov 17, 2010)

ok thanks for that, been looking at them because they are cheap but its fiddly connecting them to the cord. what ive decided to do is i found some desk lamps from big w for $13 each and its simple enough to take them apart so u have only a cord with a light fitting on the end. gonna install this in glass so it cant burn. so if u find anyone else wanting to install light fitting this is a cheap easy way to do it


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Nov 17, 2010)

Dont mess with 240v if you are just guessing... Is it worth killing yourself over $50?


----------



## lloydy (Nov 17, 2010)

PM me if you need help.


----------



## Tristan (Nov 17, 2010)

92mags said:


> right... dont worry if u dont feel like being a help ill happily work it out myself..


 

probably unnecessary as they are offering help.

the issue with the electrics as pointed out is not the initial install alone, you can wire it out on the patio fine but if you do something wrong when its all connected and working you can still end up with the cable melting or smoldering and causing an electrical fire, and as pointed out insurance wont cover that. 

however as lizardboii stated it is a pretty simple process, just take care and do your research and if in doubt get a sparky to come out


----------



## Snowman (Nov 17, 2010)

92mags said:


> from what ive read it isnt to difficult and most people use a extension cord to hook the fitting up, but no one goes into detail about the process. as for burning the house down unless ur stupid enough to do it on the dinning room table it shouldnt be a problem, will do it on the patio, no harm. why pay a electrician to do it for 100 when the parts cost 20..


 
Why have a license to keep reptiles when you can get them without one? Cause that's the law _FOOL_


----------



## Snowman (Nov 17, 2010)

92mags said:


> ok thanks for that, been looking at them because they are cheap but its fiddly connecting them to the cord. what ive decided to do is i found some desk lamps from big w for $13 each and its simple enough to take them apart so u have only a cord with a light fitting on the end. gonna install this in glass so it cant burn. so if u find anyone else wanting to install light fitting this is a cheap easy way to do it


 
Most of those fittings have a sticker that say 40watt max..... Hope the fire brigade make it in time to save some of your house. :shock:


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 17, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Most of those fittings have a sticker that say 40watt max..... Hope the fire brigade make it in time to save some of your house. :shock:


Take the sticker off, should be right for 600w +


jokes....for those who would be silly enough to try that....


----------



## Snowman (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 17, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Take the sticker off, should be right for 600w +
> 
> 
> jokes....for those who would be silly enough to try that....


 
Go to bunnings and get some Arlec portable floodlights. They are pre-wired and simply screw in on their own bracket. You have to install them before you finish the enclosure so you can have a grove in the side or top for the cord to go through. They take a 150 watt PAR38 globe but can also take any normal screw in globe including VB bulbs so you can install two of them, one for heat one for UV. I have used these on two of my enclosures, but the par 38 puts out a lot of heat so it suits a large enclosure. My basking spot gets to 42 degrees 30 cm away from the globe.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 17, 2010)

good suggestion ^^^


----------



## sahatiel (Nov 17, 2010)

I've just installed my own light fittings in my reptile enclosure - with very little wiring. I got a DIY fluoro batton from Bunnings for $30 for the UV light, and used 2 screws to attach it. I did this before putting the enclosure together, so that I could cut a small notch between the back piece and the top piece for the power cord to go through without making a giant hole.

For the heat lamp, I bought a ceramic ES fitting from a local petstore for $25, used a hole saw to cut a hole in the top to fit that in. All I had to do for this was unscrew the 2 wires (these are easy to find - and very safe, assuming you're smart enough to not do this while plugged in) - this lets you separate the 2 parts of the fitting so you can place each piece on either side of the hole. Of course, then you have to screw the wires back on before re-joining the 2 parts, but that was simple.

All in all, it took me 45 minutes to fit the lights and put the enclosure together. ^^


----------



## giggle (Nov 18, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> Go to bunnings and get some Arlec portable floodlights. They are pre-wired and simply screw in on their own bracket. You have to install them before you finish the enclosure so you can have a grove in the side or top for the cord to go through. They take a 150 watt PAR38 globe but can also take any normal screw in globe including VB bulbs so you can install two of them, one for heat one for UV. I have used these on two of my enclosures, but the par 38 puts out a lot of heat so it suits a large enclosure. My basking spot gets to 42 degrees 30 cm away from the globe.


 
I got the same ones!!  They are under ten bucks, bargain  They will also be great for the monitors when i get them. After buying those $38 ceramic ones from the petshop  Im miffed i didnt see them earlier


----------



## 92mags (Nov 19, 2010)

hey guys got my lights done, got all parts from bunnings and took bout half an hour and only costed 60 for all parts, simply got the fittings and stripped some extention cord and connected the pos and neg and inserted intop of the cage. one other question when having bulbs on top of the cage i know alot of people put wire covers over them but wont these get just as hot? and it would be easier for the lizards to hold on and thus burn themselves where with the light bulb they have nothing to grip onto?


----------



## Feurety (Nov 19, 2010)

"found some desk lamps from big w for $13 each" 

DAM ! why didnt i think of that! nothing beats plastic light fittings !


----------



## Mick2530 (Nov 19, 2010)

The light fittings should also be earthed in case of a electrical fault occurring and its also the wiring standard. Its also safer for our reptiles


----------

